# Radiant Barrier Test



## Ooi Eng Hong (Jul 25, 2014)

I already purchased some radiant barrier products and it's really help in reducing the heat gain into my house and now I am planning to install more. So I surf the internet to find more information about it and found some technical data sheet. I don't really understand why radiant barrier must undergo for wet delamination test, folding endurance test and shrinkage test? i mean, does all these tests are really crucial as if not doing it will effect the radiant barrier's performance? Because as I know radiant barrier must be install in dry condition and left in dry condition. Does the folding endurance & shrinkage have any effect to the performance? Because after we have done with the installation, there is no more folding or unfolding the radiant barrier. I need help with these. someone please enlighten me. thank you in advance.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ummm....no.

Most materials will have to go through several tests that they should not, ideally, be subjected to. 

If it stays dry, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------

